# iPod Touch en Belgique



## cookie (17 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà reçu sont iPod Touch en Belgique ?
J'ai commandé le mien le 2 septembre chez un APR (Mac Line) et depuis, pas de nouvelle.
Ils me disent qu'il n'arrivera que dans quelques semaines.
C'est normal ?

Merci.


----------



## michaelmi (17 Septembre 2010)

Salut, je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui. Tu dois avoir reçu un mail, check les statuts de ta commande


----------



## cookie (18 Septembre 2010)

tu l'as comandé directement sur l'Apple Store ?
A quelle date +/- ?

J'ai reçu un mail de MacLine me disant qu'ils espèrent l'avoir pour la fin du mois.
C'est une blague ?


----------



## Jom_s (18 Septembre 2010)

J'ai aussi fait une réservation pour un Touch 32Go dans un MacLine en Belgique, et reçu un mail me disant qu'il ne savait pas quand ils en recevraient, mais probablement vers la fin du mois.
Donc tu n'es pas le seul dans ce cas


----------



## michaelmi (18 Septembre 2010)

Ha, moi j'l'ai commandé le 1, directement, mais payé donc pris en compte que vers le 7-8 septembre, mais sur l'apple store... Comme il n'est encore sorti dans aucun magasin, je suppose que macline l'attend comme les autres... Patience...


----------



## koeny (18 Septembre 2010)

j'ai également contacté Mac Line. ils doivent recevoir un arrivage dans les prochains jours... Ca fait plus d'une semaine que je me tape le Mac Line pour aller voir s'ils sont arrivés....


----------



## cookie (19 Septembre 2010)

Je suis passé chez Cami (Stockel). Ils pensent l'avoir dans le courant de la semaine prochaine.


----------



## koeny (21 Septembre 2010)

ouai...photo hall présente déjà la nouvelle gamme d'ipod dans son folder.... c'est clair que ce sera pour bientôt (même si cela fait un moment qu'on l'attend en se disant cela)


----------



## cookie (23 Septembre 2010)

Aujourd'hui, ils ont eu chez MacLine (pendant quelques minutes du moins) quelques iPod Touch 8Go et 64Go mais pas de 32Go.
Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est pour très bientôt apparemment.


----------



## Thomas.GdM (24 Septembre 2010)

J'ai eu le 8 Go chez Macline place Janson à Bruxelles sans réservation. Ils semblaient encore en avoir en stock.


----------



## michaelmi (24 Septembre 2010)

Quand vous voyez des housses sortir en Belgique, faites signe


----------



## ant0oine (28 Septembre 2010)

Superbes housses Macally dispo au MacLine de Louvain La Neuve


----------



## michaelmi (28 Septembre 2010)

Oui j'ai vu  mais j'hésite encore... 20 &#8364; pour l'étuit plus 15 &#8364; pour le film écran... c'est encore 35 &#8364; en plus. J'sais pas si ça vaut la peine, après tout. Mais elle m'a semblé très bien, transparente et tout comme je cherchais, j'vais peut-être craqué. J'sais pas si macally fait du bon matos. Sinon j'attends quelques semaines d'avoir plus de choix.


----------



## cookie (28 Septembre 2010)

C'est bien de vendre des protections pour iPod Touch 4g chez MacLine mais si ils pouvaient vendre des iPod Touch ce serait encore mieux ;-)


----------



## ant0oine (29 Septembre 2010)

Macally = Pochette géniale

Et ouais cookie je suis d'accord


----------



## cookie (1 Octobre 2010)

Je viens de téléphoner à plusieurs magasins MacLine.
Ils ont eu des iPod Touch 32Go de stock cette semaine mais n'ont plus rien désormais.
J'avoue être vraiment en rogne contre eux.
J'ai commandé (et signé une promesse d'achat envoyée par fax) le lendemain de l'annonce des iTouch et je me rend compte que je ne suis pas du tout prioritaire.
Je pense que je vais voir si je peux annuler cette commande et passer par l'Apple Store...


----------



## Jom_s (1 Octobre 2010)

Je viens de passer par hasard chez Photo Hall (à Louvain-la-Neuve), et ils en ont aussi. Je passerais au MacLine pour voir, mais s'ils n'ont rien, j'annulerais ma réservation (toujours pas de mail ou quoi que ce soit).


----------



## cookie (1 Octobre 2010)

J'ai envoyé un mail à Mac Line (service pro) pour avoir une explication.
J'attends la réponse.
Le problème c'est que même si j'arrive à annuler ma commande, j'aurais l'air bien bête si en arrivant chez PhotoHall (ou ailleurs) il n'y en a plus ;-)


----------



## michaelmi (1 Octobre 2010)

C'est dingue, ce lancement craint. Moi ça doit faire 2 semaines que je l'ai eu de l'apple store (même si j'ai du attendre un paquet de jours), pq un tel décalage. En plus il y a toujours 5 jours (en théorie) d'attente sur l'apple store... Donc attendez Macline peut-être... Enfin, j'sais pas. (en plus des étuis inexistants sur l'apple store)


----------



## cookie (2 Octobre 2010)

J'ai contacté plusieurs Mac Line (Woluwe, Mons, Namur).
Ils ont bien reçu des iTouch 32Go (même s'ils n'en n'ont plus actuellement).
J'ai donc contacté Mac@Work pour leur demander comment se fait-il que je n'ai rien reçu.
Apparemment, il y a eu une erreur lors de l'encodage de ma commande.
L'iPod que j'attends depuis maintenant 1 mois n'a jamais été réservé !!
Ca fait des années que ma boite achète des mac chez eux, ce sera la dernière. C'est vraiment n'importe quoi.

Depuis quelques années, on parle de la grogne des APR qui perdent des clients à cause de l'Apple Store. Dans ce cas ci, MacLine a perdu un client tout seul comme un grand !


----------



## cookie (3 Octobre 2010)

Finalement, je me suis rendu chez photohall hier après midi. Ils venaient tout juste de recevoir des Touch32go. J'en ai donc pris un la-bas et j'ai décommandé celui chez machine. Si ça vous intéresse il y en avait encore hier après après midi au magasin de Woluwe.


----------

